# paylakes close to columbus?



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Are there any local paylakes close to columbus? I been to clearwaters, and Fat Cats any others?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol read the thread title wrong and thought this thread was gonna get saucy.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

H20 Mellon travels all over the state fishing paylakes...I know he could help you out..He talks alot about the one in Belpre however.


----------



## trophycats (May 28, 2006)

Fishman said:


> lol read the thread title wrong and thought this thread was gonna get saucy.



lol i thought the same thing. Before you click on catfish discussion it says "close paylakes?" thats weird.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> H20 Mellon travels all over the state fishing paylakes...I know he could help you out..He talks alot about the one in Belpre however.


YOU LIAR!  I'll remember this!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ok guys,the title has been changed,so please help if you can.if you can't,please don't continue to hijack the thread for fun.


01mercLS,check your pm's.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

The one that I know of in the Columbus area closed a long time ago. I think there's one off of 33 South(or East) of Lancaster. If you take the business route out of Lancaster towards Logan there were signs for a pay lake on the right side of the highway. I'm not sure of the name. Maybe someone else can help out with that.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont know about specific shops in Columbus, but most places have a free mag called Ohio game and fish or something along those lines. I've noticied it has had a paylake directory in it before. That might be a good palce to start.


----------

